# أطلب من مهندسين الأجهزه الطبيه



## دينا اسامة حسن (21 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتوا لو أي حد يعرف أي حاجه عن الhospital data base ممكن يبعاتهالى أرجوكوا أصلي هاعملوه مشروع تخرج ومحتاجه معلومات عنه ضروريييييييييييييييي


----------



## عمر عووضة (31 أغسطس 2009)

انتى تدرسين اى تخصص علشان اقدر افيدك واعطيك حسب التخصص واى شى يختص بالمستشفيات موجود


----------



## زيزفون85 (31 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن ان تدخلي على قسم اجهزة طبية اذا كان المشروع عنو وتطلبي الي عاوزاه من الاستاذ حسنين علي موسى هو استاذ في هلمادة واعتقد انشالله بيساعدك_مع تحياتي


----------

